# Holiday Blessings



## S-noWonder

The table is set
The dinner is done
The kids are out playing
Having some fun
But there is something missing
A thought I can’t catch
It’s driving me crazy
Like an itch I can’t scratch
It’s from those that have left us
It’s them that I miss
The memories are fleeting
Like a soft gentle kiss
I see you up there
On a cloud in the sky
A smile on your face
The twinkle in your eye
And I see from you face
In your heart you’re elated
Looking down at the family
That you have created
They are bright and strong
And so full of life
They take good and the bad
Pleasure and strife
I see you and others
All whole and all strong
It’s hard to believe
You have been gone this long
I see more in the back
Folks I don’t know
They smile and watch out
For us down below
For they are the ones
Who have come to bear
They passed on their essence
Their traits we do share
Will you do me a favor
Some time when you’re able
Thank God for our friends
And the food on our table.


----------

